
On the Value of Command-Line “Bullshittery” - tempestn
https://medium.com/@eytanadar/on-the-value-of-command-line-bullshittery-94dc19ec8c61
======
gaius
The original article _is_ the problem, the one this refers to for context, so-
called researchers do just enough work to publish a paper, but don't bother to
make it production-quality, so the next researcher comes along and says "this
is bullshit". Well, it's called open source for a reason. Less complaining and
more code is what's needed.

